# Millie's due today!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know that she is going to kid today, though.  She's getting close...when I do get outside this morning(I am running LATE! :shock: ) and if she has a gone to LaLa Land look...she'll kid today!  

Well...I'd better go! More info later...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!! I am on baby watch today too. Hope you get a smooth easy delivery!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! I hope she kids for you. Go Millie!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think she going to kid today. I think she'll kid tomorrow...but watch her prove me wrong! LOL! :roll: :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL yeah watch her close. Those ladies are full of sneaky this year.. and bucks . :lol:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo!!! How exciting!!!! I hope she kids today!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!

Although I am putting my bets in for tomorrow or even Friday. Her ligs are softer than they were yesterday, but they got a little ways to go yet. Plus....she gets this LaLa Land look on her face and that certainly hasn't come yet! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm starting to get that feeling from Pots. She's just in no hurry to deliver those babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you will keep us posted on her. So much fun hearing about all these kiddos


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LA LA LAND! Funny! I know watcha mean, Binks gotten the same look a few times!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Yep...this doe gets the LaLa Land look every time! 

You betcha I'll keep you posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that must make it so nice to know how she reacts to imenant kidding.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah...it usually is pretty nice. Although, I think she might kid today, but she doesn't the LaLa Land look.....she has a miserable look!! :lol: 

I can almost get my fingers around her spine....I think a bit more than I could just about 3 hrs ago! Her udder is getting bigger. She hasn't been laying down much for the past week...just stands with her head in a corner. When I was out there she would move her feet around about every 5 minutes and tighten her belly....so maybe those were contractions???? Or just unconfortable?? I would *think* we should have new babies atleast by tomorrow!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!! I hope she decides to KID! LOL. C'mon Millie girl!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh good luck - I can't wait for everyone's babies!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Jacque said that Millie's udder is a lot more full now.. her teats aren't flabby any more, either! Yay! She is going to use the baby monitor tonight .
Go Millie girl!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and her ligs are also getting softer.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Katherine - Jacque's own messanger girl LOL


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Thanks Katherine!

Millie is still as big as a hot air balloon. Maybe if she'll just hold off a few more hours and my little cousin, Seth, will be here and get to see!(he want's to be a farmer! LOL!)  I haven't seen her this morning, but Mom went out and did her chores(she has to go to work) and said that she looks the same. Although, Mom said she can't tell as well as I can because she doesn't just go out there and stare at them like I do! Heehee!

Last year she went over 2 days....now she is over 3 days. There is no other possible dates....all the possibles were early.  So we shall see if she decides to kid today....I SURE HOPE SO!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

When I went out to do chores this morning her ligs were there, but soft. By the time I came in her ligs were GONE!!!  I have some pics, but I want to get out there to be there when the kiddos come. My cousin is on his way and should be here very shortly!

I'll let you know how it goes!

P.S. Her udder is bigger than it was last night! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WAHOOO

Go Millie go!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread, co'mon Millie!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She's just taken her sweet ole' time! :roll: I haven't really seen her have a contraction....maybe some small ones, but nothing serious. She is starting to talk more.

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!! C'mon girlie!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and LOL you guys are hilarious.. and yes you are welcome.. it was SOOOO HARD to write that.. . :lol:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

come on milie you can do it !!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WWWOOOHHHOOO Babies!!! Can't wait to see them!!!  

And BTW DOVER FARMS how did you make the writing in your Siggy go across the screen like that? Its very neat!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

TWINS!!!  A buckling and a doeling! They are sooo gorgeous! We are going to bottle feed them. We are going to go and give them their first bottle...and I'll take pics then.  

Brandi, see the little email type things under Font Color when posting??? Those are the marque stuff. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see piccies!!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, YAY!!! I am so happy!! HEHE! Wow, buckling and a doeling! 
Are these Cass kids? I can't remember. Are you going to keep the doeling?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks :hammer: And congratulations! I can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh lol duh.. forget what I asked.. they are Jasper kids. I totally forgot


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Your right Katherine...they're Jasper kids...although I wish they were Cass kids...I'd be keeping the doeling then!  LOL!

Pics loading as we speak...


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, now I remember you talking about that . Doncha wish we had time machines sometimes? :lol:
Ah well! They are still adorable I am sure. Can't wait for pics


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

HERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!

Together(L to R buckling and doeling):



























The buckling:


















The doeling:



























Anyone want the doeling???  :lol:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I want her!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Is she part kiko?Keep in mind I naver said I could have her as I need to talk to my dad but she's gorgous!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwwwww Jacque!! They are soooo cute!! Sweet BEEBEES! Does Millie milk a lot? You have milk again! Yay


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She is 50% Nubian/45% Kiko/5% Boer.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you retaining the buckling?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah...the buckling is staying.

Thanks Katherine!! Yes...Millie usually milks about a gallon a day and I am very excited to have milk again!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! And good for you to be "back in milk again"lol! Beautiful babies, love their ears!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on two healthy babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! they are beautiful.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats on the cuties!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful Jacque!!!!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are sooo... sweet!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  

I've got 'em named!!! The buckling is Mason and he is my market goat. And the doeling is Mai. She is a fiesty little girl! (if any of you watch Men In Trees you'll know that Mai is a fiesty little lady! LOL!)


----------

